# 2d 350z 2003 80k miles



## chris11x (Apr 5, 2011)

is 80k to much for a 12000$ car? its in great condition, im thinking of buying it soon, also wanted to know how much of a mod project it would be to start my drifting practice on it. I have drifted on dirt roads in crap cars but never on asphault, i know all the basics ect ect but have yet to put them to use. any advise? and if it does need moding, what mods? ( cheaper the better


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

350z's need power to drift. Stock, not enough power. You'll need forced induction of some sort to make enough power, and you're looking at a minimum of $5k for that. Then, you'll need to dump money into tires that you'll burn through.

Don't forget while learning to drift, you're going to hit stuff. So body panels will need to be replaced.

And the 350z is especially difficult to drift because of the short wheelbase.

Not the best car to learn to drift with, especially since you'd spend $12k on it. Plus the mods.


----------



## chris11x (Apr 5, 2011)

not to say you are wrong, just voiceing what i have heard here, but the DK ( the inventor of the sport ) said that you dont need more then 225 WHP to start learning and do decent drifts, and around 315 for the prolonged powerslides, horsepower from what iv read and studyed isnt the main facotr, front to back weight distribution, RWD and a basic knowledge of the sport is all thats needed to begin and as the 350z starts with around 380 HP ( around 368 on dyno ) the power is all there, the weight ratio is 52-48 ( or extremely close to that ) so thats almost perfect. i know ill need coils, arms and tires ect. I wont be needing QP's as i intend to learn on a open course or a abandoned airstrip. also no planning on fliping ANY time soon wont be going fast till im comfortable.

also, if i find a airstrip i will be practicing on the wet roads to cut down on tires and to learn counter steerin ( i know its different but will give me a basic feel for it)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"...as the 350z starts with around 380 HP ( around 368 on dyno ) the power is all there"


Am I missing something? Stock 2003 350Z specs at 287HP at 6200RPM... As far as the car's mileage, 12000-15000 miles per year is considered normal. As far as value, try N.A.D.A. Home Page


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

287hp for most 350z's. Revups were I think 300hp, but most, if not all revups have oil burning issues (not good)

My 350z, with intake and exhaust, dyno'd less than 250whp. You're not going to sustain a drift with 250whp in a 3300lb 350z. It just ain't gonna happen. 

Look, you can disagree with me all you want, but I owned a 350z. I also modified it heavily. I know the car inside and out, and I can tell you that a) Learning drifting on a $12k car is not the best idea, b) you need significant power to drift a 350z, c) short wheelbase of the 350z lends itself to snap oversteer faster than you can correct, even for the best drivers, and d) frankly, drifting is a dying fad. Has been dying for years. 

If you want to road race the Z, by all means, you can do simple mods like brake upgrades and simple breathing mods to road race the Z and learn how to actually drive it.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

the DK... lol its been a while since someone quoted the DK


----------



## chris11x (Apr 5, 2011)

not to be rude but i have seen STOCK 350z's drift and hold powerslides in complete circles before, granted mods would help amazingly but if you practice enough it can be done stock. no sense in arguing over this anyways i know what im saying is right and you also know what you are saying is right so discussion is over i guess on that. looking to get a eclipse anyways, 1997 Mitsubishi Eclipse GS-T, just gonna do drags with others in same class.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

2nd gen eclipse, just watch for crank walk. Other than that, solid platform.

I knew a kid who did a GS-X conversion on his GST, with a GT30R. That was a quick car for sure.


----------



## chris11x (Apr 5, 2011)

crank walk? ( in not great with cars yet planning on going to ITT for mechanics soon tho ) and would it be possible to fit a skylines motor in the 97 gst? prolly not but maybe you know.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

most likely not.

crank walk is an issue the 2nd gen DSM's suffered that could cause catastrophic engine failure. This was usually when modified. It can be corrected a few ways, but the DSM community knows far more about that than I ever care to.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

chris11x said:


> crank walk? ( in not great with cars yet planning on going to ITT for mechanics soon tho ) and would it be possible to fit a skylines motor in the 97 gst? prolly not but maybe you know.


yes, it is possible, its possible to fit damn near any engine from any car into another car... it just takes $$$$$

but what would the point be of putting a skyline engine(which one? there are plenty to choose from) which are usually for RWD/AWD vehicles and are in-line 6cyl engines into a car that is primarily FWD and uses a transverse 4cyl... you do realise that you would have to hack the car to shizz to accomplish this feat


----------

